# Ζητείται αρχαιολογική συνδρομή



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2023)

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς συλλεξιλόγος πού μπορώ να βρω δημοσιεύσεις σχετικά με αυτό το έκθεμα από το ΑΜΗ, έναν κρατήρα καμαραϊκού ρυθμού από το λεγόμενο «Βασιλικό Σερβίτσιο»;








Το «Βασιλικό Σερβίτσιο». Αγγεία με διακόσμηση καμαραϊκού ρυθμού. - Προϊστορική Συλλογή | Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Ηρακλείου


Τα περίφημα αγγεία του καμαραϊκού ρυθμού, από τους πλέον διακοσμητικούς ρυθμούς στην ιστορία της κεραμεικής, πήραν την ονομασία τους από το σπήλαιο των Καμαρών όπου πρωτοβρέθηκαν.




www.heraklionmuseum.gr




Και, εννοείται, πέραν αυτών των τριών εδώ (στα οποία ωστόσο δεν έχω πρόσβαση): http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/4/gh430.jsp?obj_id=7864


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 4, 2023)

Δυο λόγια βρίσκω εδώ:

Κρατήρας καμαραϊκού ρυθμού

Ο πήλινος κρατήρας με τα ανάγλυφα λουλούδια, που ξεπηδούν από το σώμα και το πόδι του, αποτελεί ένα από τα πιο ξεχωριστά και πρωτότυπα δείγματα του πολύχρωμου καμαραϊκού ρυθμού της μινωικής κεραμικής, ο οποίος αναπτύχθηκε στην Κρήτη κατά την παλαιοανακτορική περίοδο. Το αγγείο έχει βαθύ ημισφαιρικό σώμα με δύο μικρές οριζόντιες λαβές, ψηλό κυλινδρικό πόδι και μεγάλη δισκοειδή βάση. Εντυπωσιακή είναι η διακοσμητική σύνθεσή του, που αποτελείται από πλούσια γραπτά και πλαστικά στοιχεία. Τα πλαστικά ολόγλυφα λουλούδια, που παριστάνουν νάρκισσους ή κρίνα, είναι μοναδικά και εκπέμπουν ολοκάθαρα τη χάρη της φύσης. Αγκαθωτές κυματοειδείς συνθέσεις με έντονο ερυθρωπό χρώμα στο ύψος των λαβών και στο πόδι χαρακτηρίζονται ως κοράλλια. Τεθλασμένες γραμμές καλύπτουν την εξωτερική επιφάνεια του χείλους, ενώ την κοιλιά του αγγείου καλύπτει αβακωτό κόσμημα, και τη βάση του τρέχουσα σπείρα. Πρόκειται για έργο εξαιρετικής τέχνης, θα έλεγε κανείς βασιλικό σκεύος, που πιθανότατα χρησιμοποιήθηκε στα συμπόσια του ανακτόρου της Φαιστού.

«ΚΑΜΑΡΑΪΚΟΥ »: Εδώ βλέπουμε τα τοιχώματα των αγγείων να είναι τόσο λεπτά, ώστε να μιμούνται τα μεταλλικά σκεύη. Οι πολύχρωμες διακοσμήσεις δείχνουν το ποιοτικό ανάστημα της παραγωγής αγγείων των όπου από το 1900 π.Χ. αρχίζουν να προσθέτουν και ασβέστιο, κατά την πρώιμη ανακτορική περίοδο. Οι πρώτες θαλάσσιες παραστάσεις εμφανίζονται περίπου στα 1600 π.Χ., κατά τη διάρκεια της νέας ανακτορικής περιόδου, αν και η αγγειοπλαστική θαλάσσιου ύφους εμφανίζεται πραγματικά πολύ αργότερα.

https://pirforosellin.blogspot.com/2017/06/4-about-minoan-civilization-part-4.html?m=1


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2023)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ανεπίψογε! 

Όπως είπα, αναζητώ _επιπρόσθετα _κι όποιες δημοσιεύσεις σχετίζονται με το _συγκεκριμένο _αγγείο· για Kamares pottery έχω βρει πολύ πράμα, αλλά εγώ χρειάζομαι _ειδικά _για αυτόν τον κρατήρα, υλικά-χρωστικές-τεχνικές που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2023)

Θα ρωτήσω μια φίλη αρχαιολόγο αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2023)

Μου απάντησε τηλεγραφικά: Gisela Walburg.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθάει, υποθέτω εννοεί ότι η συγκεκριμένη το μελέτησε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2023)

SBE said:


> Μου απάντησε τηλεγραφικά: Gisela Walburg.
> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθάει, υποθέτω εννοεί ότι η συγκεκριμένη το μελέτησε.


Ωραία, θα το κοιτάξω· ευχαριστώ σας αμφότερες!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2023)

ΥΓ Gisela Walberg, για την περίπτωση που θελήσει να κάμει και κανείς άλλος σχετική αναζήτηση. Και δείχνει spot-on.


----------

